# Sobre los cambios de impendancia según la frecuencia.



## alarik (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Tengo conocimiento de que la impedancia que nos da el fabricante de un altavoz, es una impedancia de referencia a una determinada frecuencia. La impedancia de un altavóz es dinámica y varía según la frecuencia emitida y el calor generado (que también la hace descender).

Mi pregunta es:

En un supuesto amplificador de coche, en el que se estipula una impedancia mínima estable de 1 ohm (subwoofers clase D), instalamos unos altavoces que nos da como resultado 1 ohm (2 y 2 ohm en paralelo). ¿Al cambiar la impendancia en el transcurso del funcionamiento del altavoz, podriamos hacer trabajar al amplificador por debajo de su impendancia estable, haciendole distorsionar y quemando los subwoofers?.

A ver si puedo ya dormir en paz... jeje
------------------------------------
Otra pregunta: Si en vez de hacer una instalación a 1ohm, la hiciese a 4 (por ejemplo) en al amplificador del ejemplo anterior, ¿El amplificador trabajaría al 100% en ambas formas o a 4 ohm trabajaría más suelto emitiendo menos distorsión y siendo menos peligroso para un subwoofer?



Agracería una explicación fundamentada de estos temas.. gracias ;D


----------



## Scooter (Mar 9, 2011)

a) De audio no estoy nada puesto pero XL=ω·L osea que cuando suba la frecuencia subirá la impedancia, osea que no quemarás nada.
b) Teorema de máxima transferencia de potencia (si no me equivoco de nombre) las impedancias deben de coincidir para un funcionamiento óptimo; la de salida del amplificador y la de la carga.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Como no existe nada lineal debe expresarse las cosas en función de algo y tu problema es que has leido una parte del todo, cuando termines de leer el todo no tendras esos conflictos, los amplificadores tienen lo que se llama una Red Zorbel para mejorra la adaptación de impedancia, tampoco se muy lineal que digamos el comportamiento de la salida de un amplificador y menoe en un clase D....

Si el problema fuera como tu dices(causado por leer una parte del todo) desde lee de forest, tendriamos esos problemas......

Sien embargo vos a un equipo X respetas las especificaciones y pones lo que te dice no hay problemas, simplemete  porque ya esta todo armonizado......


Por otro lado a más baja impedancia mayor distorción a más bajo volumen, a mayor impedancia menor distorción mayor calidad de sonido.

Segui leyendo para que se te vayan esas dudas pero todo todo.........


----------



## alarik (Mar 9, 2011)

ok pandacba, si nadie te discrepa, me ha parecido convincente tu explicación


----------



## hernando fidel (Mar 9, 2011)

como en todo sistema es preferible no irse a os extremos, sino optar por lo intermedio. Asi evitaras riesgos tanto en los subwoofers, como en los elementos de potencia del amplificador.
Saludos....


----------



## detrakx (Mar 20, 2011)

Suele verse a la salida de las etapas de Potencia, una resistencia y un capacitor en serie a masa. igual que una red zobel, pero generalmente se utiliza para evitar alguna posible oscilacion entre la etapa de potencia y el parlante. De alguna manera es una clase de proteccion de la etapa, el fabricante de dicha etapa no sabe que tipo de parlante se va a conectar.
En cambio cuando se hace una "Red Zobel" para un parlante, esta se calcula en base a las Caracteristicas del Parlante para que la etapa de potencia vea en lo posible una impedancia estable en base a la frecuencia. Sin embargo la Red Zobel se centra en la parte electrica del parlante, discriminado los demas componentes como la parte mecanica y acustica.
El parlante una vez que es colocado en la caja. Tiene una variacion importante de impedancia cercana a la frecuencia de resonancia. Y a la vez varia según el diseño de caja.
Por otro lado los amplificadores estan preparados para entregar la maxima potencia a la minima impedancia a soportar. Si la impedancia de carga es mayor a la minima admisible el amplificador entragara menor potencia y trabajará menos exigido.

Saludos.


----------



## gasnalu (Jun 17, 2011)

Por que tanta confusion con esto de la red zobel. Porque se complican tanto la vida.
La red zobel no es para que el amplificador no entre en oscilacion, y todas esas cosas que ponen por ahi, simplemente es para ecualizar la impedancia de carga con toda la banda de audio. Lo que que se trata de lograr es que la impedancia del parlante tienda a ser puramente resistiva, y punto, ya que el circuito equivalente de un parlante seria una resistencia con una bobina en serie, la resistencia seria el alambre de la bobina, y la bobina la reactancia que varia obviamente con la frecuencia.


----------

